# Incoming Hublot Big Bang SS with SS bracelet



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

I traded my panerai for a mint Hublot Big Bang Stainless Steel with SS bracelet! will get it on wednesday and cant wait to wear it for christmas! haha

I know that people have their positive/negative opinions on this brand but definitely I had my sights on a Hublot for a long time. The right deal came through and now can wait to have it!


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

congratulations I own 3 hublots and i wear them all the time


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats and wear in good health.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

williamstone said:


> Congrats and wear in good health.


Thanks my man! It's getting quite a wrist use haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

correctomundo said:


> congratulations I own 3 hublots and i wear them all the time


Hahaha I know! They are quite addictive! I only stop using mine when I go to sleep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Please post some pics.


----------



## vindicate (Nov 29, 2017)

Some photos will be nice! But the big bang is a good choice nonetheless. Congrats!


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

Sorry for the late response! I was out of the country for Christmas and now I'm back in action haha!

Here is one pic of it!

Will take a full photoshoot of it soon!


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice! Please more pics of the bracelet.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

murokello said:


> Nice! Please more pics of the bracelet.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

OpulenTimepieces said:


>












May need a quick polish tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice. Hublot bracelet is always a special thing.


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

A classic Hublot, great company, reliable watches, I own 3


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

correctomundo said:


> A classic Hublot, great company, reliable watches, I own 3


You can't never go wrong with a classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratven (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful, love classic Big Bangs and the bracelet is gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Looking good.Enjoy!


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

Hope to be adding one to my own collection real soon!


----------

